# If litter goes home at 9 weeks is 10.5 weeks too late to pick up a puppy?



## Tazbom (Apr 27, 2012)

I am looking at two litters. One would go home at 9 weeks. The other, because of my vacation, could not be picked up until 10 1/2 weeks. Is 10 1/2 weeks too late for a puppy to stay with their mother. All but one of the other littermates will go home at 9 weeks. I want to make sure that socialization is optimum. Both litters are great. Any help or reference would be much appreciated.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I doubt a 1 1/2 weeks will back a difference in the end.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I am not a training or behavior expert, but I have learned a few things on this forum and reading. My collie puppy, Mack, came to me at 12 weeks because collie breeders grow out there puppies longer to determine a show quality pick of the litter. Mack's breeder spent a ton of time with him, he was raised 100% in her kitchen and he was almost completely housetrained (only had maybe 2 wet accidents). Most important is he has wonderful bite inhibition (seems to know how to control his bite not to inflict damage)which I believe he learned through that extra time spent with his brother and sisters and mother.

What will your breeder be doing to make sure he is socialized with new people, children, delivery people etc.? Will she be working on furthering his education? Will she treat him just like she treats the puppy she is keeping? Make sure he is introduced to a crate and leash etc.? A golden puppy who has had extra time with a sibling and his mom would have extra time spent learning bite inhibition, a really good thing. 

I would ask a ton of questions about what those weeks will be like. You may find out that you like her answers or you may find out that you aren't satisfied that she will do everything possible to ensure he is making progress during this important development time. I will be asking the breeder of my next golden puppy if he could spend an extra week or so with his mom and other sibling and if he will receive appropriate socializing and attention, I will count it worth missing out on a little extra "fluff" time. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I've had pups at 8 week, 12 weeks, and 14 weeks. I prefer a little older pup. I think the bite inhibition is a big part of it. They seem to know more about how to interact with other dogs. I would go with the pup you want and the breeder you want and not worry about the age.


----------



## Nomes (Nov 7, 2011)

I got Casey at 9 weeks...he seems to be turning out fine. : I don't think age really matters as long as it doesn't get too far out. like Alaska7133 said, he will be better at interacting with other dogs. You might also ask your breeder what she does with the puppies. Some breeders just wait for the owners to come get them, while some socialize, train, and try to help the puppies be as mature as they can for their owners....that might also factor into your decision.
Best of luck! make sure to post pics when you get him/her!


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I keep my puppies here until 10 weeks... I find that a little older they are sleeping through the night, more secure overall and have better bit inhibition and easier to housebreak... i think 10.5 is an ideal time to pick up puppy


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

We didn't get Buddy until he was three months old. I was worried about socialization, the fear period they go through when young. I was afraid that we would miss out on all the puppy stages. Boy was I wrong. It worked out so well for us. I would not worry about the extra time you have to wait. We didn't have any mouthing issues with him at all.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

My first puppy was 11 weeks old when I brought her home. She was never bitey and was a breeze to housetrain. She only had about 3 accidents in the house the first week and those were my mistakes by not getting her out in time. After that she was housebroken. At 14 weeks she was outside the crate all night and never had an accident. She was my easiest puppy ever. IMO, a little bit older pup is a good thing.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

We picked up Gibbs at 8.5 weeks. We had him for 6 days and then went on vacation (scheduled before the breeding even took place). He went back to his breeder's house while we were gone. Longest trip ever-- but he was no worse for the wear!  He got a lot of socializing with the breeder's dogs and boarders. I wouldn't worry. Just be sure to go out and experience the world with your puppy ASAP. Peak socialization window ends around 12 weeks of age.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

CarolinaCasey said:


> ASAP. Peak socialization window ends around 12 weeks of age.


I just want to comment on this... there are a ton of dogs that for whatever reason get no socialization until they are older.... many breeders of smaller dogs keep their dog routinely until 16 or 20 weeks. I had a puppy who at the age she was supposed to go home her mother had major surgery and she stayed with us until 16 weeks and she is none the worse for wear. 

I am not sure that I really believe in this idea that if the pup is 12 weeks old or older it is now to late to socialize and that somehow they won't be as good a dog. Just this weekend I met a wonderful golden and a mini schnauzer at an obedience trial. They were gotten from the shelter after having really rough backgrounds and little to no socialization and they both did great... really lovely delightful little dogs... so many people get their dogs older and we often encourage them to go to rescue where the dogs probably don't have the best history or backgrounds and then we say things like peak socialization ends at 12 weeks we are really doing the dogs a disservice. There are many well adjusted dogs who go to their families way after 12 weeks that do wonderfully. 

just my two cents


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I got Cookie Monster at 10 weeks. She was so easy to house train. Actually, she was easy to train, period. My Laney was 7.5 weeks and she was hard to house train. As far as the importance of socialization, I got Basil back at 8.5 months. She lived with people who had a boarding/grooming/show kennel. I believe that she truly did not leave the farm enough. She loved people, but was afraid of other dogs, vacuum cleaners, crinkling paper bags, etc
And she was not house trained... All that has changed, but it has taken some time....


----------



## Tazbom (Apr 27, 2012)

I appreciate all the information and opinions. Does anyone know of any studies that have been done that can be found online?


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Shalva said:


> I just want to comment on this... there are a ton of dogs that for whatever reason get no socialization until they are older.... many breeders of smaller dogs keep their dog routinely until 16 or 20 weeks. I had a puppy who at the age she was supposed to go home her mother had major surgery and she stayed with us until 16 weeks and she is none the worse for wear.
> 
> I am not sure that I really believe in this idea that if the pup is 12 weeks old or older it is now to late to socialize and that somehow they won't be as good a dog. Just this weekend I met a wonderful golden and a mini schnauzer at an obedience trial. They were gotten from the shelter after having really rough backgrounds and little to no socialization and they both did great... really lovely delightful little dogs... so many people get their dogs older and we often encourage them to go to rescue where the dogs probably don't have the best history or backgrounds and then we say things like peak socialization ends at 12 weeks we are really doing the dogs a disservice. There are many well adjusted dogs who go to their families way after 12 weeks that do wonderfully.
> 
> just my two cents


I feel that I want my puppy out as much as possible experiencing the world in the first 12 weeks. That doesn't stop at 12 weeks, 1 day old. I think it's important to expose them to various sights and sounds as they get older. With a puppy, I'd rather be safe and get them socialized at a young age. I don't dispute other dogs being very resilient despite rough puppyhoods-- I think it is also a very individual based on a dog's temperament, personality, and owners. I agree that there are many well adjusted dogs that don't receive the socialization prior to 12 weeks, but I will still be out with my puppy as soon as I can!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

We got Max at about 11 weeks. He was one of two puppies that were left from the litter. All the breeders Goldens (about 8 total) lived in the house. Max came home and was great. Maybe one accident and he was housebroken. Wonderfully socialized. He has the best temperament of any dog we have ever had.


----------



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)

Winter's breeder typically keeps the pups until 10 weeks, but she was the last one left from a litter of 8, and we got her at 12 1/2 weeks. She was very easy to housebreak and slept great in her crate, and was socialized well. She has a great personality-loves EVERYONE, is confident, not a chewer, etc. Our last dog lived to be 16- she was a rescue that we got at 4 months, and we were able to housebreak her in about 3 days. Personally, I prefer an older pup.


----------



## Tazbom (Apr 27, 2012)

We got our last Golden from a backyard breeder who was a family friend. Their kids cuddled him excessively for the first 6 weeks of his life. We brought Boomer home at 6 weeks. He was a wonderful animal, but did once, when he was young, get in a fight with our other dog, an older Australian Shepherd, and cut a good hole in Tazi's neck. Other than that he was perfect with other dogs and people for his entire 13 1/2 years. I would love perfection, though, and now wonder, not having known anything then, if he had stayed with his litter longer would that fight not have happened. I'll never know.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

CarolinaCasey said:


> I feel that I want my puppy out as much as possible experiencing the world in the first 12 weeks. That doesn't stop at 12 weeks, 1 day old. I think it's important to expose them to various sights and sounds as they get older. With a puppy, I'd rather be safe and get them socialized at a young age. I don't dispute other dogs being very resilient despite rough puppyhoods-- I think it is also a very individual based on a dog's temperament, personality, and owners. I agree that there are many well adjusted dogs that don't receive the socialization prior to 12 weeks, but I will still be out with my puppy as soon as I can!


Of course I agree .... that the socialization is important but I am just saying that a pup at 13 weeks or 14 weeks is not doomed to be an unsocialized unmanageable heathen... and sometimes I feel like we use these age cut offs and that is what people are taking away and when we encourage them to go to rescue and adopt older pups in one breath but then tell them that the cut off is 12 weeks then folks of course will sit back and say I am not going to take that puppy cause the cut off is 12 weeks ....


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

In many breeds the pups do not leave until after 12 wks, my toy breed included. There are many benefits to holding a pup until this age and much socialization can and should be done by the breeder before they are released to go to their new homes. We got our girl at 4.5 mo and our male at 7.5 wks. She is still the most secure, the least trouble, where our male is less secure, much more bitey. I think he was taken from his mom and siblings a bit too early for his personality. I also believe socialization of any breed is critical to developement but think we discount that a Good Momma dog and breeder can accomplish this in ways we can't. As new owners I think we may give ourselves too much credit for what socialization we can give, not to discount this in any way, but I believe nothing can equal what a Momma Dog and siblings teach each other as these babes struggle to understand the new world they are now in. An extra few weeks with his/her Mom & siblings would be good.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Why not go on vacation at another time? It seems like a lot to ask from the breeder.


----------



## Tazbom (Apr 27, 2012)

We have paid for this vacation for our family and can't move it. 

Based on what I have researched, the ideal emotional time for a puppy to be taken home is at 8 weeks. With so many breeders giving shots around 9 weeks this is less the standard than it used to be. From 8-10 weeks the puppies are going through a fear stage where no big, life changing or negative events should happen as these events could imprint on the puppies poorly. If the puppies were to stay with the breeder during this time they would need to be weaned off of each other and the mother. They would also need to undergo a great deal of human socialization during this period or they could become more greatly attached to other dogs than humans. For me, if it sounds like if I can't pick up the puppy until 10 1/2 weeks it isn't a problem as long as the breeder has a good socialization program ongoing during this time. Both breeders I am looking at send the puppies home at 9 weeks. It makes me think that if I go with the breeder whose puppies will be ready at 9 weeks that I should see if I can wait until 10 weeks to pick one up even if vacation doesn't come into play. Any thoughts?


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

We didn't get Sadie from the breeder until she was 6.5months old. The breeder was originally holding onto her for show, but changed her mind. Sadie had no problem bonding with me or my family and loves attention from anyone she meets, and hasn't met another dog or cat that she doesn't like either. I would say that if you trust the breeder to give the pup a lot of social interactions, then you shouldn't have to worry.


----------

